# The Star Wars Iconic Characters...



## Deel Surool (Mar 8, 2004)

Right then.

Ever since Uncle George decided to take over writing the script for our movie, things have been going downhill...  Melodramatic love scenes, campy dialogue, contrived plotlines and not nearly enough action sequences!  Not to mention that I've been written out of the entire script but for that one scene on Mrlsst.

So.

The Bothans and I have led a coup and have retaken the Director's chair, and we now have the chance to renegotiate our contracts.

What sort of show would we like to put on?

I was thinking that we could probably wrangle an hourlong weekly primetime slot from one of the networks.

I mean, really, if Star Trek can do it, so can we, right?


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 8, 2004)

*Set Harth Iconic Noble/Dark Jedi*

"I think something where I am the STAR is entirely suitable entertainment for the vacuum-brained peasants who watch the usual drivel on the holonet. Perhaps then they well be able to stomach their own miserable existence and stop bleeding themselves all over my flame-lilies!"

[OOC: Count me in for anything, Once again SET HARTH returns...]


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey, Set, welcome back!

Put me down for excitement, adventure, and really wild things.  

I'll note that shifting to the early Rebellion era means a possible Iconic slot would open up: Kira Lar , Iconic Rebel Trooper, who was written out of the Revised Core Rules during the big contract dispute.  I hear she's been doing a one woman show off-off-off-Broadway, but I suspect she'd be open to working with us.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Mar 8, 2004)

Don't get too cocky, Jedi.  In a rebellion era piece, most of the Jedi are dead or turned to the dark side, and I can figure out which one you'll be.  Can you say "recurring villain?"

So yeah, I'm in.  The "episodic" methods sounds best, since it allows a rotating cast and quick pacing.


----------



## Kelko (Mar 8, 2004)

Count me in as well.  I didn't really mind the slow pacing of the current game, but perhaps shaking things up would be for the best. It should definitely keep us on our toes, at least.


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 8, 2004)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> Don't get too cocky, Jedi.  In a rebellion era piece, most of the Jedi are dead or turned to the dark side, and I can figure out which one you'll be.  Can you say "recurring villain?"




Oh, I dunno.  Set's almost certainly a bit further along the road to corruption, but I kinda dig the notion of a heavily wounded Set breaking into Arani's office and collapsing moments before the ISB shows up.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Mar 8, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> Oh, I dunno.  Set's almost certainly a bit further along the road to corruption, but I kinda dig the notion of a heavily wounded Set breaking into Arani's office and collapsing moments before the ISB shows up.




Now that _does_ sound interesting.  Lead the way, boss.


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 9, 2004)

*Set Harth, High Inquisitor*

Meanwhile aboard the Star Destroyer _Relentless_…

High Inquisitor Harth stared impassively out the command deck’s viewports as the beat-up old freighter _Mystic Burn_ juked about evading turbolaser fire.

“My Lord, we’re receiving a transmission from the rebel freighter”

”Let me hear it Captain.” 

“Aye Sir”



> ”…but I kinda dig the notion of a heavily wounded Set breaking into Arani's office and collapsing moments before the ISB shows up. “




Set Harth’s hand curled into a tight fist, it was the only outward expression of his anger.

”Get me that ship, Captain. No excuses this time.” 

Gulp. “Yes, My Lord.”

Set Harth, High Inquisitor of Empire stalked, back to the viewports to again impassively watch the chase.


----------



## Deel Surool (Mar 9, 2004)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> High Inquisitor Harth stared impassively out the command deck’s viewports as the beat-up old freighter _Mystic Burn_ juked about evading turbolaser fire.




Hey wait a minute...  I thought you guys crashed my ship into a pile of rubble on some uncharted jungle planet.


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 9, 2004)

Alright, here's what I envision...

Years later.

The Clone have ended.  Palpatine has declared himself Emperor.  The Jedi council has been disbanded and are hunted as fugitives.

Intrepid young Arani Korden and her heroic bodyguard, Vor'en Kurn have tried every legal and governmental channel available, but to no avail.  Their faith in the justice and protection of the Republic has been replaced by a jaded pessimism toward the Empire.  Their only hope to free the galaxy from its new oppressor lies with the burgeoning rebellion that is taking shape far off in the Outer Rim territories.

Rorworr and Kelko, meanwhile teamed up as the fast friends they are to obtain a rickety old freighter and set out on their own as independent tramp frieghter pilots.  Unfortunately, The shipping guilds are tightening their grip on small independent operators, the pair have had their ship confiscated and impounded by the Bureau of Ships and Services for unpaid tariffs and expiraed permits.  Out of money and down on luck, they dropped in on Arani.

Set Harth too has had a hard go of it.  He has seen too many friends and masters disappear or die.  He is losing confidence in the Jedi Code, and finds it more and more difficult to fight the good fight.  That does not mean that he will not fight, but more and more often he finds himself fighting fire with fire.  As such, he constantly skirts the Dark Side of the Force.  Perhaps, he reasons, renewed contact with his old freinds would lift the everpresent malaise.

Deel Surool has seemingly done well.  At least, that is the appearance on the odd occasion that he actually visits his old friends.  Of course what he's actually been up to, no one can say, and he won't tell.  Though very rarely  meets with Arani and the others, he always seem peculiarly familiar with their recent problems and troubles.  Especially so, when Arani recieves a mysterious message from Deel that could be her last, best chance to make a difference.

~~~

The game would be early Rebellion Era.
The Iconics are joining the ranks of the fledgling Rebellion.
Adventure ensues.

What level should we play?


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 9, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Alright, here's what I envision...
> 
> Years later.
> Intrepid young Arani Korden and her heroic bodyguard, Vor'en Kurn have tried every legal and governmental channel available, but to no avail.  . . . . Rorworr and Kelko, meanwhile teamed up as the fast friends they are to obtain a rickety old freighter and set out on their own as independent tramp frieghter pilots.  . . . . Set Harth too has had a hard go of it.  He has seen too many friends and masters disappear or die.  He is losing confidence in the Jedi Code, and finds it more and more difficult to fight the good fight.  . . . . .Deel Surool has seemingly done well.




Your ideas intrigue me, sir, and I would like to subscribe to your newsletter.  Or to put it another way, that's pretty much exactly what I was thinking as well.



> The game would be early Rebellion Era.
> The Iconics are joining the ranks of the fledgling Rebellion.
> Adventure ensues.
> 
> What level should we play?




I would say no lower than sixth and no higher than eighth level.  That would reflect that years have passed, but since those years were offscreen, there shouldn't be too much of a power jump.  Also, that's the level range listed for Han and Chewie at the start of Episode IV.  Seems appropriate.


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 9, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> I would say no lower than sixth and no higher than eighth level.  That would reflect that years have passed, but since those years were offscreen, there shouldn't be too much of a power jump.  Also, that's the level range listed for Han and Chewie at the start of Episode IV.  Seems appropriate.




That seems about right.  The Wizard's website has those old write ups for Rorworr, Kelko, Valara and Kira.  They had everyone at 6th level for the Rebellion Era.

Does anyone remember what guidelines we used for abilities?
Or maybe we should just use what we've already got?


----------



## Rorworr (Mar 10, 2004)

Deel Surool said:
			
		

> Hey wait a minute...  I thought you guys crashed my ship into a pile of rubble on some uncharted jungle planet.



I wouldn't say crashed.  More used it to remodel the landscape...



			
				Pbartender said:
			
		

> Rorworr and Kelko, meanwhile teamed up as the fast friends they are to obtain a rickety old freighter and set out on their own as independent tramp freighter pilots. ...  Out of money and down on luck, they dropped in on Arani.



Good to see that the tradition of mooching off one's rich friends is alive and well  

Some nice ideas here.  Early Rebellion Era sounds like a lot of fun, and just the sort of environment that a roguish Wookiee would find entertaining.

6th to 8th level sounds like a good pegging for the characters.  I say we go with the stats we've got, and just level up from there.  Speaking of which, I'll need someone to check over my stats when we redo them, as I'll be doing it from memory.  My RCRB is still missing somewhere in Europe...


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 10, 2004)

We used 28-point buy, IIRC.  

As far as I'm concerned, I'd rather use Arani as is*, and just bump up her level.

*Almost as is.  If possible, I'd replace her Skill Emphasis (Bluff) feat with Cosmopolitan (Bluff) from the Hero's Guide. EDIT- this would actually free up a few skill points, but not enough to make a huge impact.  And I'd plow them into Knowlege (Alien Species).


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Mar 10, 2004)

Like idea of keeping current stats and advancing to 6th-8th level, also like the sound of proposed campaign.

Vor'en may well be in, or almost be in, the Elite Trooper class (depending on what level you can reach it), if that's allowed.


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 10, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Alright, here's what I envision...
> 
> Set Harth too has had a hard go of it.  He has seen too many friends and masters disappear or die.  He is losing confidence in the Jedi Code, and finds it more and more difficult to fight the good fight.  That does not mean that he will not fight, but more and more often he finds himself fighting fire with fire.  As such, he constantly skirts the Dark Side of the Force.  Perhaps, he reasons, renewed contact with his old freinds would lift the everpresent malaise.
> 
> What level should we play?




So, I'm to be somekind of Failed Jedi in hiding... Could work. Without a master I'll have to start taking lvls in another class like fringer or scoundrel. Scoundrel would be best since I'm being hunted by the Empire, and need to keep low.


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 10, 2004)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> So, I'm to be somekind of Failed Jedi in hiding.




It depends.  Froma  certain point of view, all the other Jedi have failed, where you've succeeded by surviving.  You're the last (as far as you know) incarnation of the power and wisdom of the Jedi Order.  (Like Set needs _another_ reason to be arrogant.  )


----------



## Deel Surool (Mar 10, 2004)

And besides...  It's not like there aren't other interesting options for you Set.

Hrmm...  Dark Side Marauder perhaps?  Or maybe something from the Power of the Jedi Sourcebook?


----------



## tsadkiel (Mar 11, 2004)

Blibble.  Just subscribing to the thread in my other guise.


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 12, 2004)

Ok.

Let's keep it simple...

If you wish to alter abilities, use 28 point buy.
Everyone has 18,000 XP...  halfway between 6th and 7th level.
Everyone has three times maximum starting credits (of your Iconic class) to spend on gear.
Use only the RCRB.  No other source books, please.

Please stay as true to your Iconic class as possible.

Repost your stat blocks here.


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 13, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Everyone has three times maximum starting credits (of your Iconic class) to spend on gear.




Nobles get a lot of money, plus the Resource access ability.  Arani = teh rich.

*Arani Korden:* Female Human Noble 6; Init +2 (+2 Dex); Def 16 (+4 class, +2 Dex); Spd 10m; VP/WP 32/12; Atk +3 melee (1d3-1, punch), +6 range (3d4+1, Sporting Blaster); SQ Favor +2, inspire confidence, resource access, bonus class skill (Repair), coordinate +1; SV Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5; SZ M; FP 6; Rep +2; Str 9, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 17.

Equipment: Master craft (+1) Sporting Blaster, Data pad (Mastercraft), Commlink, Holoprojector, Holorecorder, Credit Chip with 5100 credit balance, Faithful Bodyguard. 

Skills: Bluff +12/4, Computer Use +10/9, Craft (Electronic Devices) +7/6, Diplomacy +16/9, Disable Device +4/3, Gather Information +9/4, Knowledge (alien species) +7/6, Pilot +3/1, Repair +10/9, Sense Motive +9/9, Speak Basic, Speak Binary (Understand Only), Read/Write Basic. 

Feats: Persuasive, Skill Emphasis (Bluff), Trustworthy, Influence, Combat Expertise, Weapon Group Proficiencies (blaster pistols, simple weapons).

EDIT - cleaned up the formatting slightly, added Vor'en to equipment.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Mar 13, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> EDIT - cleaned up the formatting slightly, added Vor'en to equipment.




Har har.     Incidentally, we're supposed to be 6th level.

Here's Vor'en, sans equipment because I have a few questions about what's available.  Namely: Light repeaters (and other ordinance) and mastercraft stuff.  Can Vor'en readily get +1 mastercraft?  1 item +1 mastercrafted?  etc.

*Vor’en Kurn*: Male Human Soldier 6; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Defense 20 (+5 class, +3 Dex, +2 Defensive Martial Arts); DR 5; Spd 10m; VP/WP 62/14; Atk +8/+3 melee (2d4+2, vibroknife) or +8/+3 melee (2d4+7 combat gloves) or +9/+4 ranged (3d8+1/19-20, blaster rifle) or +9/+4 ranged (3d6/19-20, blaster pistol) or +7/+7/+2 (3d8+1/19-20, blaster rifle with rapid shot) or +5/+5/+5/+0 (3d8+1/19-20, blaster rifle with rapid shot and multishot); SV Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +3; SZ M; FP 6; Rep +2; Str 15, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8. 

Equipment: +3 mastercraft blast vest and helmet, comlink (in helmet), breath mask (in helmet), +1 mastercraft rifle, glow rod (attached to rifle), +3 mastercraft combat gloves, medical kit, 1 medpac, 1 +1 mastercraft medpac,  blaster pistol.

Skills: Demolitions +6/6, Intimidate +8/9, Knowledge (tactics) +9/9, Move Silently +5/2, Pilot +11/8, Treat Injury +10/9. 

Feats: Armor proficiency (heavy, light, medium), Defensive Martial Arts, Dodge, Improved Martial Arts, Martial Arts, Multishot, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Weapon Group Proficiencies (blaster pistols, blaster rifles, heavy weapons, simple weapons, vibro weapons).


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 13, 2004)

*Set Harth, Jedi Guardian*

[OOC Set's updated stats. I figured from the stand point that Set has been in hiding from the Empire while franticly searching for all knowledge of the Force he can, Jedi or Sith lore. Sometimes he has skirted the darkside to aquire such knowledge. I have questions on how you want to handle further progress in the Jedi guardian class, next lvl is the all important Jedi Knight and Trials lvl. Set will need to find either a mentor or a holocron to advance otherwise 6 jedi levels is as far as he can go. Also How old are we. I figure if we were teenagers at Episode 1 then by now we're 30 to 40]

*Rebellion Era:*
*Set Harth:* Male Human Jedi Guardian 6; Init +2; Defense 17 (+5 class, +2 Dex); Spd 10m; VP/WP 56/15; Atk +8/+3 melee (3d8/19-20, lightsaber), +8/+3 ranged (3d6/19-20, blaster pistol); SQ Deflect (defense +1), deflect (attack -4), deflect (extend defense and attack); SV Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +3; SZ M; FP 6; DSP 3; Rep 2; Str 13, Dex 14, Con 15, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 12. 
*Equipment:* Street clothes, blaster pistol, Lightsaber*, comlink. 
_*Set Harth has constructed his own lightsaber_
*Skills:* Computer Use +3/2, Craft (Lightsaber) +5/4 Intimidate +5/4, Knowledge (Jedi lore) +7/6, Knowledge (Sith lore) +5/4, Pilot +3/1, Read/Write Basic, Read/Write Sith, Speak Basic, Speak Huttese, Tumble +6/4. 
*Force Skills:* Affect Mind +3/2, Battlemind +8/4, Enhance Ability +6/4, Force Defense +7/4, Force Stealth +7/4, Force Strike +7/4, Move Object +5/4. 
*Feats:* Dodge, Exotic Weapon (lightsaber), Force-Sensitive, Heroic Surge, Weapons Group Proficiencies (blaster pistols, simple weapons). 
*Force Feats:* Alter, Control,  Focus, Mettle, Lightsaber Defense, Sense.


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 13, 2004)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> Har har.     Incidentally, we're supposed to be 6th level.




D'oh!  The one number I forgot to change!  Fixed it, now.


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 13, 2004)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> I figure if we were teenagers at Episode 1 then by now we're 30 to 40.




Arani was officially 16 during the original adventure (and the Phantom Menace).  Attack of the Clones was set ten years after that, and IIRC Episode III is going to be three years after; if we assume that we're picking up right after Episode III, that'll make Arani 29, and the rest of the PCs around 30ish.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Mar 13, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> Arani was officially 16 during the original adventure (and the Phantom Menace).  Attack of the Clones was set ten years after that, and IIRC Episode III is going to be three years after; if we assume that we're picking up right after Episode III, that'll make Arani 29, and the rest of the PCs around 30ish.




Of course, the actual actors have not aged that much, so they (like so much of Star Wars) will be computer generated....


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 13, 2004)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> Here's Vor'en, sans equipment because I have a few questions about what's available.  Namely: Light repeaters (and other ordinance) and mastercraft stuff.  Can Vor'en readily get +1 mastercraft?  1 item +1 mastercrafted?  etc.




I am assuming that by now (between Arani's contacts, Rorworr and Kelko's smuggling, Deel's illicit bartering, or Kaz's handiwork), you would have been able to aquire masterwork items of any quality, so long as you can afford them.



			
				Set Harth said:
			
		

> I have questions on how you want to handle further progress in the Jedi guardian class, next lvl is the all important Jedi Knight and Trials lvl. Set will need to find either a mentor or a holocron to advance otherwise 6 jedi levels is as far as he can go.




Nope...  There's nothing in the rulebook that says you can't continue as a Jedi.  'Jedi Knight' is simply an arbitrary level designation that's used as a prerequisiste for certain feats and PrCs.


----------



## Deel Surool (Mar 13, 2004)

Here's my new stats...  I did swap around my Str, Con and Wis scores to better suit my personality.

*Deel Surool:* Male Twi'lek Scoundrel 6; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Defense 17 (+4 class, +3 Dex); Spd 10m; VP/WP 30/11; Atk +8 melee (2d4/19-20, vibrorapier), +8 ranged (3d8, heavy blaster) or +8 ranged (3d4, hold-out blaster); SQ Low-light vision, illicit barter, lucky (2/day); SV Fort +2, Ref +8, Will +3; SZ M; FP 6; Rep 1; Str 10, Dex 17, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 8, Cha 14.

*Equipment:* Mastercraft (+1) heavy blaster, mastercraft (+1) hold-out blaster, mastercraft (+1) vibrodagger, mastercraft (+2) datapad, mastercraft (+2) security kit, comlink, credit chip (70), R2-B8 (Standard R2 series droid with locked access, comlink, weapon mount and sporting blaster).

*Skills:* Bluff +13/9, Computer Use +7/5, Disable Device +11/9, Forgery +9/7, Gamble +10/9, Gather Information +9/7, Hide +14/9, Listen +2/3, Move Silently +14/9, Read/Write Common, Read/Write Ryl, Search +7/5, Sense Motive +2/3, Sleight of Hand +12/9, Speak Common, Speak Lekku, Speak Ryl, Speak Shyriiwook (understand only), Speak Rodian, Spot +2/3.

*Feats:* Iron Will, Skill Emphasis (Sleight of Hand), Stealthy, Tricky, Weapon Finesse (vibrodagger), Weapon Group Proficiencies (blaster pistols, simple weapons, vibro weapons).


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 13, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> Arani was officially 16 during the original adventure (and the Phantom Menace).  Attack of the Clones was set ten years after that, and IIRC Episode III is going to be three years after; if we assume that we're picking up right after Episode III, that'll make Arani 29, and the rest of the PCs around 30ish.





so were talking 20-24 years before Episode IV, ok got it.



			
				Pbartender said:
			
		

> Nope... There's nothing in the rulebook that says you can't continue as a Jedi. 'Jedi Knight' is simply an arbitrary level designation that's used as a prerequisiste for certain feats and PrCs.




I was going by what is mentioned in the Power of the Jedi Book. It's full of stuff like that. It stays during the Rebellion Era a Jedi needs some source of knowlege and training to advance beyond 6 lvl as a Jedi. I think we should follow that as it gives Set his major motivation during the Rebellion Era. A thirst for Power in order to survive and stay ahead of the Empire and also as a temptation if the Emperor and Darth catch up with him and try to turn him.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Mar 13, 2004)

Wow, I get a chance to check in and find that all kinds of things have changed. Governments switch hands, empires rise, scriptwriters come and go...so is there still any room in this topsy-turvey universe for Dorn Tavers?   Sorry I've been away so long. Grad school really kicked my padawan behind last semester. Anyway, I'd love to jump back in if there's room. If not, then I'll just grab some popcorn and enjoy the show!   

PS: For the record, I rather liked the soap operish aspects of the last game!


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 13, 2004)

Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> so is there still any room in this topsy-turvey universe for Dorn Tavers?




I for one would be very glad to have you back in the game.  But I hope you've got a really good explanation for where you've been the last thirteen years. 

EDIT - I'm suddenly picturing "Grosse Point Blank", but with lightsabers.


----------



## Kelko (Mar 14, 2004)

How's this look for Kelko?  And how does vitality work again?

*Kelko:* Male Rodian Fringer 6; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Def 18 (+5 class, +3 Dex); Spd 10m; VP/WP 50/14; Atk +5 melee (1d3, punch), +7 ranged (3d6, Blaster Pistol); SQ +2 to Listen, Search, and Spot, bonus class skills (Repair, Spot), barter, jury rig +4, survival +2; SV Fort +7, Ref +6, Will +3; SZ M; FP 4; Rep +1; Str 13, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 13, Cha 8. 
*Equipment:* Blaster pistol, comlink, tool kit, macrobinoculars. 

*Skills:* Computer Use +2/0, Craft (electronics) +7/7, Handle Animal +3/4, Hide +7/4, Listen +4/1, Pilot +12/9, Profession (mechanic) +3/2, Profession (tour guide) +4/3, Read/Write Rodese, Repair +11/9, Search +2/0, Speak Basic, Speak Rodese, Speak Ryl, Spot +10/7, Survival +9/6. 

*Feats:* Dodge, Gearhead, Weapon Group Proficiencies (blaster pistols, primitive weapons, simple weapons), Starship Operation (transport), Track


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 14, 2004)

Kelko said:
			
		

> How's this look for Kelko?  And how does vitality work again?




I believe we used the RPGA standard...  Maximum at first level, and then all other levels are based on hit dice: d6=4vp/level, d8=6vp/level, d10=8vp/level.

Or we could roll for them...


So...  Is everyone ready?

We've got four players (not counting Deel just yet).  If Rorworr and Dorn post stats, we'll have six.  I think that's as many as I'd like to have at once.

Another consideration...  There are enough Iconics that if all of them (or even most of them) were active, we could have two game running at once.  I wouldn't want to run both of them, but if someone else wanted to start a second game that'd be cool by me.


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 14, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> I believe we used the RPGA standard...  Maximum at first level, and then all other levels are based on hit dice: d6=4vp/level, d8=6vp/level, d10=8vp/level.




Yep.  That's what I did, at least.


> So...  Is everyone ready?




Ready and willing.


----------



## Kelko (Mar 15, 2004)

So I've editted my vitality.  I'm ready to go when everyone else is


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Mar 15, 2004)

Equipment done, so I'm ready to roll.

His armor is now +3 mastercraft, so he's even less likely to take it off than before, if that's possible.  It's his baby.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Mar 15, 2004)

I'll have my stats posted by tomorrow evening at the latest. I'll be ready to go by then!

Oh, Arani, of course I have a perfectly reasonable explanation for the last 13 years that will make perfect sense once you hear it. I mean, who would just show up again without some kind of logical explanation for being gone so long, right? 

So...how do you feel about alien abduction stories?


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 15, 2004)

My Stats should all be correct, ready when you are.


----------



## Rorworr (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm here, I've just been having log-in problems   Still, after repeated vicious cookie purges, it all seems to be working again 

I'll get my stats worked up and posted a little later this evening.  I'm going to need someone to check them over for me though, as I don't have a copy of the SWRCRB to hand.


----------



## Rorworr (Mar 15, 2004)

*Rorworr:* Male Wookiee Scout 6; Init +1 (+1 Dex); Defense 15 (+4 class, +1 Dex); Spd 10m; VP/WP 50/14; Atk +7 melee (1d6+3 Martial arts), +5 ranged (3d10/19-20, bowcaster) or (3d6, blaster pistol); SQ Wookiee Rage, Extraordinary Recuperation, Heart +1, Trailblazing, Uncanny Dodge (Dex bonus to AC), Skill Mastery (Pilot), Extreme Effort, Evasion; SV Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +3; SZ M; FP 5; Rep 1; Str 17, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 8. 

*Equipment:* Backpack, Blaster pistol, Bowcaster, Credit chip, Comlink, Medpac, M-TD translator droid.  

*Skills:* Astrogate +6/5, Climb +8/3, Computer Use +5/4, Hide +5/4, Intimidate +6/3, Knowledge (Planetary systems) +3/2, Listen +3/3, Move Silently +3/2, Pilot +10/9, Read/Write Basic, Read/Write Rodese, Read/Write Shyriiwook, Repair +9/8, Search +4/3, Speak (Understand) Basic, Speak (Understand) Rodese, Speak Shyriiwook, Spot +3/3, Survival +9/9, Swim +4/1. 

*Feats:* Starship Operation (Space Transport), Track, Exotic Weapon (bowcaster), Martial Arts, Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster pistols), Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster rifles), Weapon Group Proficiency (simple weapons).


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 16, 2004)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> I'm going to need someone to check them over for me though, as I don't have a copy of the SWRCRB to hand.




I've got your back, Rory!


Ranged attack bonus should be +5 (BAB +4, and +1 for dex); add Skill Mastery, Extreme Effort, and Evasion to SQ; by my math, you're short one skill point.


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 16, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> ...by my math, you're short one skill point.




Don't look know, Sweety...  But I think you are too.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Mar 16, 2004)

*Dorn Tavers*

Ok, here's my stats. I think everything is correct. Let me know if I'm wrong about that.   

*Dorn Tavers:*Human Jedi Guardian 6; Init +2; Def 17 (19 when using lightsaber); Spd 10m; VP/WP 51/15; Atk +7/+2 melee (3d8+1/19-20,Lightsaber), +8/+3 ranged (3d8/19-20, blaster pistol, heavy); SQ Deflect (Defense +1), Deflect (attack –4), Deflect (extend defense & attack); SV Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +5; Sz M; FP 6; Rep 2; Str 12, Dex 14, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 12. 

*Equipment:* Lightsaber, Comlink, Heavy blaster pistol, Powerpacks (10), Medpac, Liquid cable dispenser, Aquata breather, Credit chip (1475 credit balance)

*Skills:* Battlemind +6/4, Empathy +7/5, Enhance Ability +6/4, Force Stealth +7/6, Heal Self +6/5, Move Object +3/3, Pilot +5/3, Tumble +6/4

*Feats:* Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster pistols), Weapon Group Proficiency (simple weapons), Force-Sensitive, Control, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Lightsaber), Alter, Dodge, Lightsaber Defense, Dissipate Energy, Burst of Speed, Sense


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 16, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Don't look know, Sweety...  But I think you are too.




So I was - fixed it now.


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 20, 2004)

Apropos of nothing, I picked up _Geonosis and the Outer Rim Worlds_ today.  Haven't had a chance to read in depth yet, but the bits I've skimmed look nifty.


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 23, 2004)

We'll begin the new adventure tonight.


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 24, 2004)

While we wait for the game to start . . .



			
				Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> Of course, the actual actors have not aged that much, so they (like so much of Star Wars) will be computer generated....




Speak for yourself.   The actress I've mentally "cast" as Arani (see current avatar, and yes, I know how geeky I'm being) is 29 years old.  She was just playing a little young before, that's all.


----------



## Rorworr (Mar 24, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> I've got your back, Rory!
> 
> Ranged attack bonus should be +5 (BAB +4, and +1 for dex); add Skill Mastery, Extreme Effort, and Evasion to SQ; by my math, you're short one skill point.



Thanks 'Rani   I've added the extra skill point to Intimidate, and fixed his ranged attack and SQ.




			
				Pbartender said:
			
		

> We'll begin the new adventure tonight.



Hooray! 




			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> Speak for yourself.   The actress I've mentally "cast" as Arani (see current avatar, and yes, I know how geeky I'm being) is 29 years old.  She was just playing a little young before, that's all.



Of course, speaking as either a fur suit or a CGI, I don't really see aging as all that much of an issue...   Plus there's the fact of the rather longer Wookiee life-span.


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 25, 2004)

Begin.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 1, 2004)

If anyone's interested, I've restarted The Very Secret Diary of Arani Korden , but I put it in its own thread so as to not clutter up the adventure.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2004)

Oooh trapped in a box and fighting your way out... looks exciting


----------

